# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  snake game

## deepu8

hello friends, this is the source code of snake game. it is similar with the game which is available in the nokia mobiles.

----------


## Hack

_Moved To The CodeBank_

----------


## realchamp

> hello friends, this is the source code of snake game. it is similar with the game which is available in the nokia mobiles.


It doesn't work.

I can't compile. How do I get all those headers?

Or do I have to use MinGW? (Which .exe file and command then)

----------

